# METEO



## Mari' (24 Luglio 2007)

Catania +44 (si soffoca)


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Catania +44 (si soffoca)


Spero che si sfoghi tutto in questi giorni e che quando arrivo io in trinacria ci sian temperature più sopportabili!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Spero che si sfoghi tutto in questi giorni e che quando arrivo io in trinacria ci sian temperature più sopportabili!!


Per il momento oggi siamo a +40 e sono appena le 10:34 ora legale, figurati piu' tardi.


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Per il momento oggi siamo a +40 e sono appena le 10:34 ora legale, figurati piu' tardi.


Accidenti..... meno male che potete buttarvi in acqua......
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Accidenti..... meno male che potete buttarvi in acqua......
> Bruja


E' un tuffo troppo alto da dove mi trovo io (Etna) ... in casa l'acqua e' razionata, il sole e' na palla di fuoco ... non ne parliamo, e' meglio restansene all'ombra


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (26 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per il momento oggi siamo a +40 e sono appena le 10:34 ora legale, figurati piu' tardi.


Consolati Marì in Nord Africa ci sono +55°, saltano le linee telefoniche e si lavora da mezzanotte al mattino.
Di giorno blindati nell'aria condizionata.
Speriamo che venga rimandato un mio viaggio di lavoro, altrimenti rischio di tornare come una foglia secca (non male per una dieta).


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2007)

Jeanclaude ha detto:


> Consolati Marì in Nord Africa ci sono +55°, saltano le linee telefoniche e si lavora da mezzanotte al mattino.
> Di giorno blindati nell'aria condizionata.
> Speriamo che venga rimandato un mio viaggio di lavoro, altrimenti rischio di tornare come una foglia secca (non male per una dieta).


No problem Jeanclaude mi sono rassegnata ... i +40 erano di ieri, oggi e' diverso siamo a + 33 ... pazienza: "Potrebbe esser peggio, potrebbe piovere"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... magari!!!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (26 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Catania +44 (si soffoca)


Da me 45 due giorni fa. Ed ha preso fuoco di tutto, dalle auto ai boschi (oltre che le mie lenzuola nella notte...)


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> *Da me* 45 due giorni fa. Ed ha preso fuoco di tutto, dalle auto ai boschi (oltre che le mie lenzuola nella notte...)


... nel Gargano?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Da me 45 due giorni fa. Ed ha preso fuoco di tutto, dalle auto ai boschi (*oltre che le mie lenzuola nella notte*...)


ehmmm...per atrito?!?!?


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> ehmmm...per atrito?!?!?


 
Vai nell'angolo!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Comunque io dormo col piumotto


----------



## Old fun (26 Luglio 2007)

*da me*

pianura padana circa 35 di giorno, 
ieri sera si respirava, solo 25
problema, tengo casa molto calda: 30.....
fortuna c'è la piscina........
il problema che l'umidità fa male......so tutto rotto.......
qualcuno ha dello svitol????


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> pianura padana circa 35 di giorno,
> ieri sera si respirava, solo 25
> problema, tengo casa molto calda: 30.....
> *fortuna c'è la piscina*........
> ...


 
arrivo....


----------



## Old fun (26 Luglio 2007)

*di la verità*



Lettrice ha detto:


> arrivo....


 
tu vieni per la piscina, non per lo svitol


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> tu vieni per la piscina, non per lo svitol


lo compro all'aeroporto va bene?... non fareil difficile... porto anche il cane


----------



## Old fun (26 Luglio 2007)

*ma fammi capire*



Lettrice ha detto:


> lo compro all'aeroporto va bene?... non fareil difficile... porto anche il cane


 
immagino che tu intenda trasferirti da me......


----------



## Mari' (26 Luglio 2007)

Le piscine non le sopporto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  meglio la vasca da bagno di casa mia.


Scusate eh


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> immagino che tu intenda trasferirti da me......


----------



## Old fun (26 Luglio 2007)

*daiiiiii*



Mari' ha detto:


> Le piscine non le sopporto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non è la stessa cosa, anche io ho la vasca, ma la piscina.........


----------



## Old fun (26 Luglio 2007)

*acccccccccccccc*



Lettrice ha detto:


>


 
a che ora arrivi?????


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> non è la stessa cosa, anche io ho la vasca, ma la piscina.........


Se vasca ha da essere...che sia idro!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Letty, stavo per postarti l'invito a cena...ma visto che vai da fun...mi ritiro in buon ordine!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> a che ora arrivi?????


Prima di muovermi preferirei far arrivare i tir di scarpe...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se vasca ha da essere...che sia idro!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono volubile... cosa cucini?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Scusate ma _missa'_ che vi abbandono tutti e vado dal mio collega talentoso


----------



## Old fun (26 Luglio 2007)

*ehmmmm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Prima di muovermi preferirei far arrivare i tir di scarpe...


 
Fedifrago, visto l'andazzo (vedi sopra) vieni pure tu, mi sa che ci sono scarpe da scaricare....

Cara Letty, un hangar ti è sufficiente???


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Sono volubile*... cosa cucini?


Son quelle che preferisco!!


----------



## Old fun (26 Luglio 2007)

*l'avevo scritto*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma _missa'_ che vi abbandono tutti e vado dal mio collega talentoso


 

e lo ripeto, farai carriera nella SUA azienda


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusate ma _missa'_ che vi abbandono tutti e vado dal mio collega talentoso


Se lavora ancora lì da te...non credo che abbia poi tutto 'sto talento!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E poi... ricordati della parabola dei talenti....quelli da scoprire son quelli che dan più....soddisfazione!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> e lo ripeto, farai carriera nella SUA azienda


Ma lui e' un pesce piccolo... nell'azienda... FUORI DALL'AZIENDA E' UN BEL TONNO!!!


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se lavora ancora lì da te...non credo che abbia poi tutto 'sto talento!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NON ESSERE MALIGNO 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dicevo a Fun che s'e' scoperto che un ragioniere della ditta fa film porno... e' di quel tipo di talento che si parlava


----------



## Old fun (26 Luglio 2007)

*ecco*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lui e' un pesce piccolo... nell'azienda... FUORI DALL'AZIENDA E' UN BEL TONNO!!!


 
qui ci vorrebbero altre due piume e lo sguardo in su fischiettando........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   , certo che sempre a mangiare pensi?????


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> NON ESSERE MALIGNO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io di quello parlavo...


----------



## Old fun (26 Luglio 2007)

*signori e signore*

vado verso casa e mi sa che mi faccio subito un bel bagnettino, se venite vi ospito, per il mangiare ci si organizza
Ciao


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2007)

*Lettrice*

Sto indossando la divisa. Preparati: verrò a prenderti io. Atterreremo direttamente a fianco della piscina. Fun, fai un po' di spazio e preparati a darmi un po' d'indicazioni e farmi i dovuti segnali per l'atterraggio.
Air


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*

Perchè non sei onesta con fun?.... alla fine deve ospitare una jena piccola, una grande e un licaone.... altro che piscine, scarpe e tonni....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Sto indossando la divisa. Preparati: verrò a prenderti io. Atterreremo direttamente a fianco della piscina. Fun, fai un po' di spazio e preparati a darmi un po' d'indicazioni e farmi i dovuti segnali per l'atterraggio.
> Air


Senti allora prendi l'aerocargo che porto anche le scarpe...

128 colli (tra i 5 o 6 standard europallets); volume 11m3;

bentornato porcolo... giusto in tema di pornostar


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche io di quello parlavo...


anche tu hai ragione... credeo che sia piu' a livello amatoriale che serio professionista


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perchè non sei onesta con fun?.... alla fine deve ospitare una jena piccola, una grande e un licaone.... altro che piscine, scarpe e tonni....!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Shhhh... mi rovini l'effetto sorpresa


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> vado verso casa e mi sa che mi faccio subito un bel bagnettino, se venite vi ospito, per il mangiare ci si organizza
> Ciao


Allora per prepararmi all'arrivo di madame, oltre a "vestirmi" come da programma (com'è che l'hai chiamato il grembiulino?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   ) tartine varie (con foi grasse, salmone e tartufo) sottaceti (cipolline in agrodolce, fiori di capperi) accompagnate da un cartize, come primo spaghetti alla petronilla, che sarebbero tipo all'amatriciana ma saltati in padella con prosciutto anzichè pancetta e latte al posto della panna per renderla meno pesante, di secondo trancio di tonno fresco ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) immerso in olio e cotto in forno, aromatizzato con capperi e qualche foglia di salvia, come bere, una riserva di nero d'avola o in onore dell'ospite Nepente di Oliena e aglianico per il tonno, di dolce meringata con crema di whisky e cioccolata fondente colata sopra calda con un ghiacciato vermentino....

Letty, che dici, l'accendiamo???


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Shhhh... mi rovini l'effetto sorpresa


Impossibile..... quella sorpresa non la rovina neppure un terremoto... vorrei vedere la vostra entrata trionfale!!! 
Altro che Serengeti 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> anche tu hai ragione... credeo che sia piu' a livello amatoriale che serio professionista


ci mette pure il sentimento che vuoi di più?





















dai che ti stuzzica la cosa......


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti allora prendi l'aerocargo che porto anche le scarpe...
> 
> 128 colli (tra i 5 o 6 standard europallets); volume 11m3;
> 
> bentornato porcolo... giusto in tema di pornostar


 
L'aeromobile è un "combi", ovvero metà per trasporto pax e metà per le merci (in particolar modo per le tue scarpe).
Porcolo 001 clear for take off runway 35R, wind from 270° degrees 5 knots. When airborne squawk ident.
Air


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Air*



Airforever ha detto:


> L'aeromobile è un "combi", ovvero metà per trasporto pax e metà per le merci (in particolar modo per le tue scarpe).
> Porcolo 001 ready for take off runway 35R, wind from 270° degrees 5 knots. When airborne squawk ident.
> Air


 
E il settore serraglio come è messo??? C'è sempre un licaone da trasportare!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> L'aeromobile è un "combi", ovvero metà per trasporto pax e metà per le merci (in particolar modo per le tue scarpe).
> Porcolo 001 clear for take off runway 35R, wind from 270° degrees 5 knots. When airborne squawk ident.
> Air


Parcheggi di punta nella piscina di fun??


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E il settore serraglio come è messo??? C'è sempre un licaone da trasportare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...mmmm...a questo non avevo pensato...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Parcheggi di punta nella piscina di fun??


...parcheggiando di punta...cacchio, non so nuotare e...la "punta" poi rimarrebbe a mollo...lettrice, hai mica una paperetta gongiabile da prestarmi?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Impossibile..... quella sorpresa non la rovina neppure un terremoto... *vorrei vedere la vostra entrata trionfale!!!*
> Altro che Serengeti
> 
> 
> ...


 














































Musica di sottofondo qualcosa di un certo effetto... chesso la marcia funubre...


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Musica di sottofondo qualcosa di un certo effetto... chesso la marcia funubre...


pensi sempre a mangiare eh?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

*Letty, che faccio?*

Butto la pasta....o butto tutto???


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...parcheggiando di punta...cacchio, non so nuotare e...la "punta" poi rimarrebbe a mollo...lettrice, hai mica una paperetta gongiabile da prestarmi?


Ho il salvagente di Sbarella con tanto di volante...


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho il salvagente di Sbarella con tanto di volante...


Ottimo e abbondante


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> pensi sempre a mangiare eh?


 






















la fame e' fame... poi ho anche una figlia jena e un cane-licaone


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

FEDDY CALA LA PASTA BELLA ABBONDANTE CHE TENEMO NA FAME NERA!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> la fame e' fame... poi ho anche una figlia jena e un cane-licaone


non me ne parlare...hai presente mio padre?


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> FEDDY CALA LA PASTA BELLA ABBONDANTE CHE TENEMO NA FAME NERA!!!!!!


 
.azzz.. io mi impegno con un menù completo e tu solo questo mi sai dire!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









...vado a casa!!!


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

e daje de tacco e daje de PUNTA c'a famija lettrice è giunta..............


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> .azzz.. io mi impegno con un menù completo e tu solo questo mi sai dire!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranquillo mangio tutto... anche il dessert


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ottimo e abbondante


ma veramente non sai nuotare?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e daje de tacco e daje de PUNTA c'a famija lettrice è giunta..............


 









   ... e si parla di 128 tacchi


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora per prepararmi all'arrivo di madame, oltre a "vestirmi" come da programma (com'è che l'hai chiamato il grembiulino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti riferivi a questo....o all'altro??? L'altro da me si chiama...digestivo!!


----------



## @lex (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... e si parla di 128 tacchi


appunto....


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti riferivi a questo....o all'altro??? L'altro da me si chiama...digestivo!!


Si puo' fare un combo...devi solo devire la colata di cioccolata


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

*Per tutti*

Ora la badessa ci manda tutti sui ceci a fare 28.000 rasari


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Si puo' fare un combo...devi solo devire la colata di cioccolata


Dopo non menare il torrone che ingrassi e che non entri nella taglia solita. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Mangia tutto lei..... !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dopo non menare il torrone che ingrassi e che non entri nella taglia solita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'ho fame arretrata io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...solo carogne mi propinano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... emanco troppo spesso


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma veramente non sai nuotare?


...in acqua entro solo fino a quando (l'acqua) mi arriva fino ad un paio di dita sopra la caviglia...
Dai, non so fare 2 + 2 ma nuotare si...altrimenti, "No nuoti, no piloti".
...era tutta una scusa per cercare una fanciulla che mi facesse la respirazione bocca a bocca...


----------



## Lettrice (26 Luglio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...in acqua entro solo fino a quando (l'acqua) mi arriva fino ad un paio di dita sopra la caviglia...
> Dai, non so fare 2 + 2 ma nuotare si...altrimenti, "No nuoti, no piloti".
> *...era tutta una scusa per cercare una fanciulla che mi facesse la respirazione bocca a bocca...*


 
io lo dico sempre, mai fidarsi degli uomini in divisa


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> io lo dico sempre, mai fidarsi degli uomini in divisa


Io ho uno di quei bei soffietti di una volta per ravvivare il camino, dici che può fare le veci del bocca a bocca???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho uno di quei bei soffietti di una volta per ravvivare il camino, dici che può fare le veci del bocca a bocca???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei in vena di bonta'... io a questo punto lo lascerei morire...


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*ma quello*



Bruja ha detto:


> Io ho uno di quei bei soffietti di una volta per ravvivare il camino, dici che può fare le veci del bocca a bocca???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non si chiamava mantice?????


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*cmq*

teoricamente ieri sera, doveva esserci un festino da me:
lettrice con cane e sbarella e innumerevoli tacchi,
air con l'aeroplano
bruja a vedere l'entrata trionfale del gruppo
feddy che faceva da mangiare......

io ho aspettato fino a mezzanotte, poi mi stavano spuntando le branchie, avevo una fame nera, vigliacco se è arrivato qualcuno.......

Bah, siete tutto chiacchiere e distintivo.....


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> non si chiamava mantice?????


 
Non sottilizzare..... comunque Letty ha ragione, ho degli sprazzi di bontà preoccupanti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Va a finire che mi interpella la Charitas......

Bruja

p.s. quanto a ieri sera..... ma allora eri tu quel pesce boccalone che non si capiva che cavolo ci faceva??? Hai voglia ad aspettarti, potevi dirlo subito che venivi in tenuta acquatica!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Luglio 2007)

*Fun*



fun ha detto:


> teoricamente ieri sera, doveva esserci un festino da me:
> lettrice con cane e sbarella e innumerevoli tacchi,
> air con l'aeroplano
> bruja a vedere l'entrata trionfale del gruppo
> ...


Prenditela con Lettrice: ha mentito sul numero di scarpe...erano 1368 paia con il tacco, 1053 "ballerine", ovvero senza tacco, 937 paia tra sandali, ciabattine, pantofole, infradito. Siamo andati "overweight" per quanto concerne l'aeromobile, nonostante fosse un "combi".


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*ehmmmm*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non sottilizzare..... comunque Letty ha ragione, ho degli sprazzi di bontà preoccupanti!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

scusa Zia Bruja (mi permetti di chiamarti confidenzialmente zia ?), io ero nella mia piscina (mia del condominio si intende), quindi eravate voi che dovevate venire, se hai visto qualche sub, mi sa che quello era air che dopo aver caricato le scarpe di Letty, ha dovuto ammarare per eccesso di peso.......


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2007)

*Fun*



fun ha detto:


> scusa Zia Bruja (mi permetti di chiamarti confidenzialmente zia ?), io ero nella mia piscina (mia del condominio si intende), quindi eravate voi che dovevate venire, se hai visto qualche sub, mi sa che quello era air che dopo aver caricato le scarpe di Letty, ha dovuto ammarare per eccesso di peso.......


 
Nipotastro adorato, io stamane ero in riva al lago con una lussuosa colazione, una brezza deliziosa e un panorama da foto.... circa la tua piscina, ecco..... sarà per un'altra volta!
Magari se è coperta si fa un salto in inverno  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

Mi avete rotto i coglioni!!!

Quello con la piscina... quella co sto cacchio di ruscelletto mi sta facendo rosica, rosica da un anno... l'altro ancora, compaesano infame, che mi annuncia pure quando va sbracarsi al mare... OHHHHhhhh... ma non c'e' proprio piu' un minimo di sensibilita'!!!!

Nessuno pensa a me porella... nel balconcino di 1m2 da dividere con un licaone e una piccola Jena che si mangiando tutta la terra dei vasi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... che solitudine... vado a prendere il the con le mie scarpe


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi avete rotto i coglioni!!!
> 
> Quello con la piscina... quella co sto cacchio di ruscelletto mi sta facendo rosica, rosica da un anno... l'altro ancora, compaesano infame, che mi annuncia pure quando va sbracarsi al mare... OHHHHhhhh... ma non c'e' proprio piu' un minimo di sensibilita'!!!!
> 
> ...


Jenuccia bella ma che ne sapevamo noi che andavi ad ingrossare le fila dei biciclettai!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












E poi non ti ho rotto col ruscello stavolta, non essere ingiusta....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Va beh, ti siamo vicini tutti unitamente al tuo balconcino 1x2 m e terra mangereccia incorporata.
(Guarda che si deve fare con le jene permalose!!!) 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*su dai*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi avete rotto i coglioni!!!
> 
> Quello con la piscina... quella co sto cacchio di ruscelletto mi sta facendo rosica, rosica da un anno... l'altro ancora, compaesano infame, che mi annuncia pure quando va sbracarsi al mare... OHHHHhhhh... ma non c'e' proprio piu' un minimo di sensibilita'!!!!
> 
> ...


 

non te la prendere ci sono altre cose nella vita....non solo piscine, ruscelletti, mare, bel tempo........
ehmm pensandoci bene in questo periodo effettivamente altre cose belle nella vita non ce ne sono.....


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*ziuccia*



Bruja ha detto:


> Nipotastro adorato, io stamane ero in riva al lago con una lussuosa colazione, una brezza deliziosa e un panorama da foto.... circa la tua piscina, ecco..... sarà per un'altra volta!
> Magari se è coperta si fa un salto in inverno
> 
> 
> ...


 

cara, ma il lago è antico, ma daiiiiiiiiii è da pensionati, e tu zia non mi sembri tale o no???


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> cara, ma il lago è antico, ma daiiiiiiiiii è da pensionati, e tu zia non mi sembri tale o no???


Siccome è da pensionati domanda a Clooney ed alla coppia Pitt-Jolie perchè si sono fatti la residenza su un lago? 
Sono a pochi km. dalla Svizzera, vicina a un casinò ..... e con manifestazioni e festeggiamenti turistici per tutta l'estate!!!    
Comunque facciamo che io resto una pensionata lacustre e tu un giovincello in piscina....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

Ora m'affitto una bella vetrina in centro.. poi vi faccio vedere io, mi compro versailles!!!


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*ok zia*



Bruja ha detto:


> Siccome è da pensionati domanda a Clooney ed alla coppia Pitt-Jolie perchè si sono fatti la residenza su un lago?
> Sono a pochi km. dalla Svizzera, vicina a un casinò ..... e con manifestazioni e festeggiamenti turistici per tutta l'estate!!!
> Comunque facciamo che io resto una pensionata lacustre e tu un giovincello in piscina....
> 
> ...


 
non è da te questo gioco ai personaggi famosi, allora scusa se è per quello una bella piscina a Montecarlo no?, a Beverly Hills no?, in Olanda no?, No in Olanda proprio no 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Cmq grazie per il giovincello, mi piace il tuo stile.....


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> non è da te questo gioco ai personaggi famosi, allora scusa se è per quello una bella piscina a Montecarlo no?, a Beverly Hills no?, in Olanda no?,* No in Olanda proprio no*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veramente.. Pitt e Jolie hanno comprato casa pure ad Amsterdam... per ovvi motivi...(qui parte la musica di Bob Marley)...


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*appunto*



Lettrice ha detto:


> veramente.. Pitt e Jolie hanno comprato casa pure ad Amsterdam... per ovvi motivi...(qui parte la musica di Bob Marley)...


 
mi piace Bob, abbiamo i capelli quasi uguali........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	












quando mi inviti?, porto pure la Zia


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2007)

*fun*



fun ha detto:


> mi piace Bob, abbiamo i capelli quasi uguali........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funnino bello, nipotino della zia, mica ho cominciato io a provocare.... comunque facciamo che ognuno si gratta le rognette sue  e lasciamo perdere  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ora m'affitto una bella vetrina in centro.. poi vi faccio vedere io, mi compro versailles!!!


 

Versailles??? Ma lo sai che in inverno si gela???  Ma non sia mai che io tarpi i sogni della mia jena preferita!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> mi piace Bob, *abbiamo i capelli quasi uguali*........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra... ti stai prendendo gioco di me?


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Luglio 2007)

I capelli come Bob....


Fun ma sei proprio sicuro??


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2007)

*fun*

A quando la prossima "apparizione".....???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Luglio 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> I capelli come Bob....
> 
> 
> Fun ma sei proprio sicuro??


Ma perchè, pensavate che quello che ha in testa nella foto fosse un casco?!?!


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*ho scritto*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi sembra... ti stai prendendo gioco di me?


 

quasi uguali, nel senso del colore.......


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*non ho capito*



Bruja ha detto:


> A quando la prossima "apparizione".....????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


..........
sono + rinco del solito


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*eh insomma*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma perchè, pensavate che quello che ha in testa nella foto fosse un casco?!?!


 
spiegaglielo tu che sembra un casco....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	















Effettivamente, è un casco, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ho sbagliato foto.......


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> spiegaglielo tu che sembra un casco.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
si non è nemmeno rosa...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> spiegaglielo tu che sembra un casco.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













  ...sicuro di non volere il numero del mio collega?


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*vero*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> si non è nemmeno rosa...


 
non ho un casco rosa, dici che sia il caso di rimediare?


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ...sicuro di non volere il numero del mio collega?


Non prima di essersi fatto la messa in piega e messo le ciglia finte alla visiera!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*quale collega?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ...sicuro di non volere il numero del mio collega?


 
.....................................


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> non ho un casco rosa, dici che sia il caso di rimediare?


 
eh certo...che fai tutto abbinato e il casco no??


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*messa in piega*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non prima di essersi fatto la messa in piega e messo le ciglia finte alla visiera!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

c'è poco da piegare...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   , le ciglie finte può essere un idea, avevo pensato anche ad una bella coda, ma mi sa che non sia omologato il tutto.....dovrete accontentarVi di tenermi come sono........


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*veramente*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> eh certo...che fai tutto abbinato e il casco no??


non ho nemmeno la tuta, i guanti, le scarpe, ecc ecc rosa......
per la verità penso che non le facciano nemmeno di quel colore


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non prima di essersi fatto la messa in piega e messo le ciglia finte alla visiera!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non dimenticare la tuta in paillettes...rosa!!!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> non ho nemmeno la tuta, i guanti, le scarpe, ecc ecc rosa......
> per la verità penso che non le facciano nemmeno di quel colore


 
Ma te la faccio io su misura caro .... Altrimenti a che servono gliamici?


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*oddio*



Lettrice ha detto:


> non dimenticare la tuta in paillettes...rosa!!!


 
mi sa che non dovevo dire che la macchina era rosa.......
come scrivevo prima la tuta rosa penso non la facciano proprio, e poi, esisteranno le paillettes ignifughe???


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*aiuto*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma te la faccio io su misura caro .... Altrimenti a che servono gliamici?


 
mi terrorizzi un attimo sai???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	














No no, grazie, mi tengo la mia tuta nera, mi slancia......


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> mi sa che non dovevo dire che la macchina era rosa.......
> come scrivevo prima la tuta rosa penso non la facciano proprio, e poi, esisteranno le paillettes ignifughe???


Non credo..pero se vuoi appena prendi fuoco ti spara, cosi' non soffri!!!


----------



## Old fun (27 Luglio 2007)

*potrei anche accettare*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo..pero se vuoi appena prendi fuoco ti spara, cosi' non soffri!!!


 
pero' cara jena, tu sali in macchina con me, e poi mi sa che tuta o non tuta ti spari prima tu.....


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Luglio 2007)

*Lettrice & Altri*

...ritentiamo ad andare a casa di Fun, stasera?
Lettrice, meno scarpe. Mi raccomando: meno!
Air


----------



## @lex (27 Luglio 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ritentiamo ad andare a casa di Fun, stasera?
> Lettrice, meno scarpe. Mi raccomando: meno!
> Air


beh con le premesse del tuo avatar io neanche sugli autoscontri salirei con te....


----------



## Lettrice (27 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> pero' cara jena, tu sali in macchina con me, e poi mi sa che tuta o non tuta ti spari prima tu.....


Ok ma io mi metto una tuta di latex


----------



## Bruja (27 Luglio 2007)

*Che barba*

E uno che ha la macchina rosa che è troppo rosa e l'altro che dice che il bagaglio è troppo bagaglio.... che noia che barba.... io sto a casa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E uno che ha la macchina rosa che è troppo rosa e l'altro che dice che il bagaglio è troppo bagaglio.... che noia che barba.... io sto a casa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












   Fun..mi sa che anche stasera turtelen da solo!


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*nteressante*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok ma io mi metto una tuta di latex


 

mi raccomando di un paio di misure in meno........


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*venerdi sera*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Fun..mi sa che anche stasera turtelen da solo!


 

niente turtelen, ho fatto uno strappo alla regola, trovato un piccolo agriturismo vicino a casa, cenato all'aperto (maledizione alle zanzare), gnocco fritto, tigelle, salumi e sottaceti, il tutto ben innaffiato da un lambruscone doc modenese.......
(non ero solo).....certo che non c'era nessuno di voi........vigliacchi!!!!!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> niente turtelen, ho fatto uno strappo alla regola, trovato un piccolo agriturismo vicino a casa, cenato all'aperto (maledizione alle zanzare), gnocco fritto, tigelle, salumi e sottaceti, il tutto ben innaffiato da un lambruscone doc modenese.......
> (non ero solo).....certo che non c'era nessuno di voi........vigliacchi!!!!!


Se non mi inviti...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> mi raccomando di un paio di misure in meno........


 
No...pero' possiamo scendere a compromesso e mi metto una di quelle con cerniera tattica....


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*quanto*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No...pero' possiamo scendere a compromesso e mi metto una di quelle con cerniera tattica....


 
tattica? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che tattica?
non capisco, 
sicura che non roviniamo la tapezzeria?


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> niente turtelen, ho fatto uno strappo alla regola, trovato un piccolo agriturismo vicino a casa, cenato all'aperto (maledizione alle zanzare), gnocco fritto, tigelle, salumi e sottaceti, il tutto ben innaffiato da un lambruscone doc modenese.......
> (non ero solo).....certo che non c'era nessuno di voi........vigliacchi!!!!!


Se non mandi le coordinate...come lo programmo il tomtom!?!?!


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> tattica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ti pare... ti pare metta le zip a vista? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le zip si coprono... ma per chi mi hai preso!!!!!!

Fun tu non capisci la tattica... la zip mostra il decolte' al sorpasso... e vedi come vinco


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*impossibile*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ti pare... ti pare metta le zip a vista?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
è pressochè impossibile vedere dentro la macchina, da un altra macchina........
e poi se non ricordo male eravamo sulla stessa macchina........













occhio a come ti muovi........


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> è pressochè impossibile vedere dentro la macchina, da un altra macchina........
> e poi se non ricordo male eravamo sulla stessa macchina........
> 
> 
> ...


Manco se le attacco al vetro le vedono? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Un televisore dal finestrino?


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*cosa si fa pur di non perdere*







Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco se le attacco al vetro le vedono?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ricapitoliamo:
sei seduta in mezzo, per attaccarle al vetro devi avercene e al posto del reggiseno mi sa che useresti due paracadute (spero non sia il tuo caso) 

	
	
		
		
	


	














per quanto riguarda il televisore, sulla macchina non c'è presa di corrente, le batterie non durano e le vibrazioni sarebbero francamente troppo, si vedrebbe tutto mosso 

	
	
		
		
	


	















Mi sa che non hai pensato alla cosa più ovvia..........


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> ricapitoliamo:
> sei seduta in mezzo, per attaccarle al vetro devi avercene e al posto del reggiseno mi sa che useresti due paracadute (spero non sia il tuo caso)
> 
> 
> ...


Fun... dimmi che hai capito cosa intendo per _TELEVISORE... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



































_


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*aiuto*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Fun... dimmi che hai capito cosa intendo per _TELEVISORE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 










   non ho capito, spiegami un po'


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> non ho capito, spiegami un po'


 Mai messo il sedere fuori dal finestrino? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... in gergo TELEVISORE?


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*ahahahahahaahahahah*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Mai messo il sedere fuori dal finestrino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


si si è accaduto 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e guarda casa proprio dalle tue parti, tanti anni fa, 
comprendo la tua voglia di primeggiare, ma non riusciresti a farlo, troppo legata, troppo al centro, troppo lattice 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ripeto, continui a tralasciare la cosa + ovvia


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> si si è accaduto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io voglio vincere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*ci sono due modi*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io voglio vincere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
uno pulito e l'altro sporco


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> uno pulito e l'altro sporco


Dammi direttamente quello sporco


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*semplice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Dammi direttamente quello sporco


 
mi chiedi di farti vincere


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> mi chiedi di farti vincere


E basta? Chiedo e mi sara' dato?.....


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E basta? Chiedo e mi sara' dato?.....


Non vedo l'ora di leggere la risposta............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non vedo l'ora di leggere la risposta.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Che infame che sei


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Che infame che sei


 
Ma è mai possibile che se faccio una semplice domanda o se esprimo una curiosità passo per un'infame, una crotala e .........quant'altro può venire in mente di immondo?
Va bene, basta dirlo..... non commento!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


p.s. Però la risposta la aspetto lo stesso.....ssssssssssssssssssssssssss!! e.. sssssssss!!!
Scusa ho i sonagli dall'erpetologo per una lustratina!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










OPS... dimenticavo il buongiorno a tutti:


Ora di cena a tavola: mamma, papà, tre figli e la nonna che sferruzza sulla
poltrona. Uno dei bambini a un certo punto chiede: "Mamma, come sono nato
io?" La mamma un po' imbarazzata, improvvisa: "Sai, un giorno è arrivata una
bella e grande aquila e ha appoggiato un fagottino sulla finestra, ed eri
tu!"   La nonna continua a sferruzzare e alza un sopracciglio.   Allora il
secondo bambino, incuriosito chiede "E io, come sono nato?"   La mamma
prosegue con lo stesso tema: "Tu invece sei stato portato da un grande
condor!"    La nonna continua sempre a sferruzzare e alza l'altro sopracciglio.
Il terzo bambino ovviamente vuole sapere com'è nato anche lui. E la mamma:
"Un giorno è arrivata una bellissima cicogna e ti ha depositato sul
davanzale della finestra!"   La nonna smette di sferruzzare ed esclama: "Mi
pareva infatti che fossero tre uccelli diversi..."


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*certo*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E basta? Chiedo e mi sara' dato?.....


 
è tutto molto semplice, tu chiedi e vincerai, senza toccare zip, usare televisori e quant'altro...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







per Bruja: piaciuta la risposta????


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> è tutto molto semplice, tu chiedi e vincerai, senza toccare zip, usare televisori e quant'altro......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quanto posso chiedere?


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quanto posso chiedere?


Andiamo a chili o a...cm?!?!?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Andiamo a chili o a...cm?!?!?





























Tutto

Mi serve quantita', peso e volume... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










PS: Che disgraziato che sei


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Tutto*
> 
> *Mi serve quantita', peso e volume*...
> 
> ...


....che non ci facciamo mancare nulla eh qui!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Ps. Lo so....


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*esuliamo???*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma quanto posso chiedere?


 
mi chiedi di farti vincere e io lo faccio.....
che centra la quantità,  la volumetria, la geometria, la matematica, il latino, la filosofia.....


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> mi chiedi di farti vincere e io lo faccio.....
> che centra la quantità, la volumetria, la geometria, la matematica, il latino, la filosofia.....


Era una risposta a quel maligno di Feddy 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Senti sei troppo accondiscendente... sara' malafede ma mi piacerebbe sapere che premio andro' a ritirare in caso di vincita


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Era una risposta a quel maligno di Feddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il maligno è Feddy? Invece m.m. è una mammoletta.... e gli altri dei frati trappisti!!
Quanto al premio, tu pensa male, almeno sei preparata a quello che per me sarà il peggio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old fun (30 Luglio 2007)

*beh*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Era una risposta a quel maligno di Feddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
il piacere di avermi battuto non ti basta?














queste donne sono proprio incontentabili...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














a parte gli scherzi avevo pensato ad una bella tutina in lattex rigorosamente ROSA con annessi accessori


----------



## Bruja (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> il piacere di avermi battuto non ti basta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gulp, bleach, gurple, sclafh!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Guarda che Letty è una Jena .............. A tutto c'è un limite  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> il piacere di avermi battuto non ti basta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Senti quel colore non e' menzionato nella mia tavolozza... se ci mettiamo un po' d'argento e due zatteroni sembriamo gli ABBA 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















You are the dancing QUEEN, young and sweet....


----------



## Old fun (31 Luglio 2007)

*mi piace*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti quel colore non e' menzionato nella mia tavolozza... se ci mettiamo un po' d'argento e due zatteroni sembriamo gli ABBA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
questa idea, ti posso chiamare Frida???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















P.S.: non ci crederai, ma gli Abba, (lo scrivo prima maniera), hanno sponsorizzato una squadra di Formula 1 e se non ricordo male, uno di loro sotto mentite spoglie con il nome di Slim Borguud, ha pure tentato di partecipare a qualche GP......

Per fortuna hai detto gli Abba, pensa se dicevi I Cugini Di Campagna.....


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti quel colore non e' menzionato nella mia tavolozza... se ci mettiamo un po' d'argento e due zatteroni sembriamo gli ABBA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cos'hai contro gli ABBA? nun fateme 'ncazzà di prima matina!!
































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuB8xWeA59I


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2007)

fun ha detto:


> questa idea, ti posso chiamare Frida????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SAi che gli ABBA son piu' ricchi ora di quando cantavano? Ci credo sponsorizzano 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Il mio ex si occupa delle automazioni scenografiche per il loro Mamma Mia Musical... 

Io Frida tu Ben ok? Io latex rosa tu paillettes rosa


----------



## Old fun (31 Luglio 2007)

*ok*



Lettrice ha detto:


> SAi che gli ABBA son piu' ricchi ora di quando cantavano? Ci credo sponsorizzano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
quando inizia il tour??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












(così per sapere, mi devo procurare un po' di parrucche)


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Gente*



fun ha detto:


> quando inizia il tour???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fatemi sapere qualcosa che vengo con il mio amico Mago Merlino, Morgana, la Strega Amelia e il corvo Gennarino..... ah sì, dimenticavo se è libera porto anche Crudelia De Mon e magari Learch!!! Giusto per rendere la cosa pittoresca!!!
Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

BLASFEMI!!!!!!!!!!!
ne ho A*BBA*stanza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old fun (31 Luglio 2007)

*beh*



Bruja ha detto:


> Fatemi sapere qualcosa che vengo con il mio amico Mago Merlino, Morgana, la Strega Amelia e il corvo Gennarino..... ah sì, dimenticavo se è libera porto anche Crudelia De Mon e magari Learch!!! Giusto per rendere la cosa pittoresca!!!
> Bruja


scusa Zio Papertone e Zio Fester no????

























   mi sa che ci divertiremo.......
il concerto dei Deficents....


----------

